# [Irish NR] Ciarán Beahan 7x7 single 3:28.039!



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=LLJ2jFZBnIaX908ONFEYuUog&feature=player_detailpage&v=mpzyCVyoQ2w

I got 7x7 Irish NR! feel free to watch the vid! 
Top 30 in the world! Top 15 in Europe!
Less than a second away from overall PB!
Sub 3:20 Go! Go! Go!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

Congrats! The most impressive thing is how you can solve so fast on a cube that everybody thinks is bad 

An interesting aside to this is that I think it is the first time an Irish NR has been better than a UK NR. At first I felt like I'd let the country down, but then I realised that everyone else has let the country down more


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2014)

gjgjgjgjgj 

Did you get the 33.xx on film?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Congrats! The most impressive thing is how you can solve so fast on a cube that everybody thinks is bad
> 
> An interesting aside to this is that I think it is the first time an Irish NR has been better than a UK NR. At first I felt like I'd let the country down, but then I realised that everyone else has let the country down more


HAHA! And I made my country proud! For once!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> gjgjgjgjgj
> 
> Did you get the 33.xx on film?



Don't worry I caught it on vid! I'll upload it to my channel either tomorrow or Wednesday with the rest of the winning average!


----------



## Mollerz (May 19, 2014)

The things I hate about this:

Your cube sucks.
Your turning sucks.
You have small hands.
Yet you turn so fast.
And it's still ridiculously fast.

Congrats, this is really good and you have a lot to improve on still, which is scary!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

My cube doesn't suck.
My turning doesn't suck.
I don't ha........ Well I guess I can agree with the small hands statement! 
Maybe if my hands get bigger I could get sub WR someday!
Cheers!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2014)

Too fast, congrats!

7x7 is so stressful in comp...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Too fast, congrats!
> 
> 7x7 is so stressful in comp...


I remember you telling me there! It's not that stressful!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

I think it's stressful if it starts badly. If I get a good start then I can find it relaxing and quite easy


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 19, 2014)

Nice solve! You're improving so quickly


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice solve! You're improving so quickly


Thanks! Why didn't you go to this comp? Exams?


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thanks! Why didn't you go to this comp? Exams?



Yeah unfortunately, and I can't make Nottingham either  Hopefully there's a comp in July


----------



## LucidCuber (May 19, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yeah unfortunately, and I can't make Nottingham either  Hopefully there's a comp in July



There might be 2 actually, Joey and Brendan are both thinking of organising one in July.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yeah unfortunately, and I can't make Nottingham either  Hopefully there's a comp in July


I'm not going to Nottingham either. But I was talking to Breandan and Joey at Oxford and there's either going to be another Cambridge or another Edinburgh in July!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> There might be 2 actually, Joey and Brendan are both thinking of organising one in July.


Well at least we're on the same page!


----------



## LucidCuber (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well at least we're on the same page!



I can't remember what they said exactly, I got the impression there would be both?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I can't remember what they said exactly, I got the impression there would be both?


Well they found out that they both wanted to plan a comp in July which just can't happen. Way too close together!


----------



## Mollerz (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> My cube doesn't suck.
> My turning doesn't suck.
> I don't ha........ Well I guess I can agree with the small hands statement!
> Maybe if my hands get bigger I could get sub WR someday!
> Cheers!



Well you got like 3 pretty significant lockups during the solve and I think the turning can improve a lot at least is what I'm trying to say


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Well you got like 3 pretty significant lockups during the solve and I think the turning can improve a lot at least is what I'm trying to say



True, my lockups were pretty bad. But it's just turning style and TPS that I need to work on now!


----------



## LucidCuber (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well they found out that they both wanted to plan a comp in July which just can't happen. Way too close together!



I agree and think that one per month is ideal, I want as many comps as possible, but it can get expensive if it's more than once per month. Bristol 2009 was just 2 weeks after UK 09 though so it could happen.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I agree and think that one per month is ideal, I want as many comps as possible, but it can get expensive if it's more than once per month. Bristol 2009 was just 2 weeks after UK 09 though so it could happen.



I would just have a difficult time deciding which one to go to! No way everyone would go to both.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 19, 2014)

Dang. So many people getting so fast at 7x7 lately and i haven't touched mine in like 6 months. 
Good job on that single though!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Dang. So many people getting so fast at 7x7 lately and i haven't touched mine in like 6 months.
> Good job on that single though!


Cheers! Try and do like at least a solve a day, and then go to 2 solves a day, then go to a mean a day and so on and you'll be practicing a lot more than you thought you could!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Cheers! Try and do like at least a solve a day, and then go to 2 solves a day, then go to a mean a day and so on and you'll be practicing a lot more than you thought you could!



I'm no stranger to practicing 7x7, i just did so many solves back in August that i was tired of it. Plus no comps with 7x7 since then


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> I'm no stranger to practicing 7x7, i just did so many solves back in August that i was tired of it. Plus no comps with 7x7 since then


Hopefully that doesn't happen to me, do too many solves then get sick of the event. But that doesn't mean you can't pick it back up again.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Hopefully that doesn't happen to me, do too many solves then get sick of the event. But that doesn't mean you can't pick it back up again.



Well I did about 500 in less than 30 days... I was pretty sick of it, but should probably start again. Just did a few solves and not even sub-4 :'(


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

Well your first few solves in months your obviously going to be a bit rusty! Just a few every day and you'll get back to your old self!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=htO0zjsKUrI

Guys! Check out my other 3:28 single in Official solves!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Hmm, why do people say your cube sucks? Its just a SS 7x7?


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Hmm, why do people say your cube sucks? Its just a SS 7x7?



Look at all those jams/locks/pops when he solves. I'm guessing that's why.

Also nice solves


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Look at all those jams/locks/pops when he solves. I'm guessing that's why.
> 
> Also nice solves



Thanks! It's not the cube really. It's a combination of my turning and the lube I put in it before I started and the stickers.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2014)

Have you improved your at home PB yet? Given how fast you turn on 4x4 I think you certainly have potential to improve quite a bit.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Have you improved your at home PB yet? Given how fast you turn on 4x4 I think you certainly have potential to improve quite a bit.



I got a 32 single for 4x4 on Tuesday and a 3:34 for 7x7 yesterday but other than that no not really. I have exams on right now so it's difficult to cube.


----------

